# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Динамики G12D123G2 от телевизора Panasonic TC-2166

## mybayshop

Продам:
(Б/У)
Динамики G12D123G2 от телевизора Panasonic TC-2166
работоспособность = работают
ширина – 5см
длина – 12см
Цена: 100 грн

----------

